# Dymondwood Seam Rippers.



## Kenessl (Feb 17, 2015)

These are a few of the Dymond Wood seam rippers I make. 


Seam Rippers.jpg


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job on these! They really pop with the Dymondwood!

 I also make mine with closed ends. I have been using the Woodcraft kits.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice, I like the clear tip protectors!!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 19, 2015)

Where can one purchase the dymondwood? Those are beautiful.. Fay


----------



## KenV (Feb 19, 2015)

Fay Prozora said:


> Where can one purchase the dymondwood? Those are beautiful.. Fay



I use spectaply  (brand name) and small pieces are available from Wood-N-Whimisies


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 19, 2015)

It's funny - I was just trying to decide whether to give away some is the cheap ones I bought to make inserts.   The plastic colors seem cheesy to me.   

It seems that you have found a nice way to really class them up.  

Any chance you would consider sharing any tips on making these?

Looks like you are removing the blade from the little plastic handle that it comes in.   Any tips on getting it out?

Do you drill a hole for the blade to go in or something different?

Just test the cover to fit as you're turning it down?  Do the covers stay on okay?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## KenV (Feb 19, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> It's funny - I was just trying to decide whether to give away some is the cheap ones I bought to make inserts.   The plastic colors seem cheesy to me.
> 
> It seems that you have found a nice way to really class them up.
> 
> ...




Butane lighter or mini torch and needle nose pliars gets them out every time.

Turn to fit the cap.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks.  Drill a hole in the blank?


----------



## chase1957 (Feb 19, 2015)

Where would be a good source for the seam ripper kits. I am looking to purchase 100 to 200 kits. National quilt show coming soon. If you don't mind. Thank you.
 God Bless.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 19, 2015)

I used to make mine this way.  Then they started coming back to me because either 
A. someone broke the tip off trying to pry something with it, or
B. it got dull.

Now I make the handle, drill it with a 7mm bit just deep enough to holster the ripper in, and put the ripper, in it's little plastic handle into the turned handle one way for use and pull it out and reverse it, to act as a "holster" for the ripper to protect the tips.  If it breaks, or gets dull, they can replace it with a new ripper from any fabric store.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 19, 2015)

sbwertz said:


> I used to make mine this way.  Then they started coming back to me because either A. someone broke the tip off trying to pry something with it, or B. it got dull.  Now I make the handle, drill it with a 7mm bit just deep enough to holster the ripper in, and put the ripper, in it's little plastic handle into the turned handle one way for use and pull it out and reverse it, to act as a "holster" for the ripper to protect the tips.  If it breaks, or gets dull, they can replace it with a new ripper from any fabric store.


  hmm interesting point.  


I think I'll just stick with the regular chrome kits.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kenessl said:


> These are a few of the Dymond Wood seam rippers I make.
> 
> 
> Seam Rippers.jpg


 


Awesome, now I know what I can do with that MFR box full of Dymondwood!  And I like the closed ended 'nubs' for griping.


Scott (nicely done) B


----------



## Kenessl (Feb 21, 2015)

Chase1957,  I don't use a kit. I purchased the Dymond Wood 5/8" dowels from Rutland plywood. Rutland is now out of business, the factory burned to the ground last August. My wife runs a long-arm quilting business out of the house and buys the rippers in bulk from one of her distributors. I caps are now made from 6' lengths of tubing I purchase from U.S. Plastics.
I don't have to many returns on the seam rippers. I also make stilettos, hand presses, needle cases, and lace bobbins from the dymond wood. I usually make about 2,000 sewing tools a year.


----------



## Gregf (Feb 21, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> Kenessl said:
> 
> 
> > These are a few of the Dymond Wood seam rippers I make.
> ...


 
Want to sell it ?


----------



## Gregf (Feb 21, 2015)

I keep watching for info on Rutland to see if they are going to rise from the ashes, or sell their process. Their range of colors was fantastic. It didn't need any finish, just buffing and polishing. The resin impregnation made the difference in my opinion. Much better than Spectraply, which is about the only game in town now.  
I made a couple of knitting needles that they love the feel of especially, in addition to looking great.
Wanted to make some crochet hooks, should have stocked up on it.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 21, 2015)

Great work.  Very special.  And the number you make is amazing.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gregf said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenessl said:
> ...


 

Nah, but I'm PM you where you can get all you want.



Scott (just you) B


----------



## KenV (Feb 21, 2015)

Note that Beartooth Woods sells replacement (bare) seam ripper blades from Japan (good ones that hold edge).  These are replacement for Berea Seam Rippers which use a collet system to hold the blade -- or can be used as bare blades to build your own system.

Bear Tooth Woods - Seam Ripper Replacement Blade


----------



## studioseven (Feb 21, 2015)

Great looking seam rippers.  I have a hard time sanding the groves when putting small beads on my work.  Just curious on how you sand them?

Seven


----------



## wyone (Feb 21, 2015)

I have the same issue with sanding.  Not so much with wood, but with Acrylics...


----------



## Kenessl (Feb 21, 2015)

I do about 85% of the turning with a home made 3/8 skew. I do very little sanding.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 22, 2015)

You can use sanding cord to do the groves.


----------



## Kenessl (Feb 22, 2015)

No, I touch up the beads with sandpaper. I start with 400 grit and work my way up to 1200. It only takes a short time with each grit, the Dymond Wood sands easily.


----------



## kruzzer (Feb 22, 2015)

wow, really nice looking pieces


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 22, 2015)

chase1957 said:


> Where would be a good source for the seam ripper kits. I am looking to purchase 100 to 200 kits. National quilt show coming soon. If you don't mind. Thank you.
> God Bless.


 Hope "coming soon" gives you enough time to make that many!! 
Good luck and it sounds like the perfect place to sell rippers.
gordon


----------

